# Anybody?



## DansChickens (Sep 14, 2012)

Is anybody a sebrights lover like me ?


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

I'm learning to be. Just brought home my cousin's little over 1 year old Sebright last Tuesday that she needed to find a home for. She's one pretty little sass! Went to pick her up a little bit ago and she did that fly up and kick at me!  I picked her up anyway and she cuddled right down ... for about two minutes!  Smart breed and so fiesty!


----------



## DansChickens (Sep 14, 2012)

I love em to death !


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

They sure are pretty! All that detail in their feathers is just striking! Mine has been handle quite a bit by 2 young girls so I think she will really settle down yet for me too. She has already come a long ways for being under a week.


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

That is an extremely pretty chicken. The contrast is stunning.


----------

